# Re and de winding armatures



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

All right then.Out of the 9 million things I have been going back and forth with until the wee hours of the morning with on my work bench,playing with armatures has been one of them.
Im a strange guy.I could sit here all night,for hours on end,reverse engineering or engineering some thing here on my work bench,and never even do a single lap on my track,and still have a blast.

I was messing with some stock G3 arms the other night.Figured out the whole tab bending thing.De wound one a bit.Put it back together.If it wasnt 2:30 in the morning,I would have been screaming "ITS ALIVE" like Dr Frankenstein did when my dewound arm screamed to life on my test block.

Ok,a few questions:

Any sites that have some pics on how to do the de wind re wind thing???

Where can I get wire to "roll my own" so to speak??????

Where can I get things like arm blanks and that sort of thing????

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I get my wire from the local electric motor shop. They have the best wire. High temp coating. Kinda pricey. I'm not sure about the blanks or coms. Anybody know where to get the high performance coms?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*wire*

I get my wire from Ebay. Just search for magnetic wire.You can get it in lots of gauges.It is resonable and have had no problem with it.
As for rewind and dewind trial and error. :thumbsup: 
Pancakes are easier than inline to me anyhow.


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

rewinding how to below :wave: 

http://www.howorld.net/archives/howto/rewind/armature.html 
http://www.ncphobbies.com/rewind.html 
Paul


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I dont know anything about the way these engines work really but I do have some experience with magnetic motors in R/C racing. We werent allowed to legally wind our own armatures beacuse they knew we could balance them better and wind it tighter for more RPM's. Does the same principle apply to these little motors as well? For example could someone remove 2-3 winds on each arm and increase output? I didnt mean to thread hyjack but Im just curious because it might be worth tinkering with some of my old cars that were never quite as quick as the others.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Yup


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info so far guys.

Anyone have an kind of a tool that they use to check the ohms on the inline arms????

Holding the arm in a pair of hemostats and touching the probes on the com plates is more then my old eyes can take.

There must be an easier way.

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike,get ahold of Mickey Garlock on Kings board he makes a nice little tool to make arm ohming easier.
http://ho-tips.org/


----------

